# Cell phone volume quiet when connecting to car



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

When I pair my iphone to my 2020 terrain, the volume is very low through the radio speakers after dialing a phone. I tried raising the volume but it didn't work. Any suggestions, I've done everything. There must be a volume in settings for phone only, but I don't see it. Thanks. When I turn volume up, it just goes up a little.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Volume on phone was down


----------

